# Abu Dhabi Renting Protocol



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Just wondering if someone can direct me at the typical protocol for renting in Abu Dhabi, and whole Tawtheeq thing.

So I found a place I like, whats the Next step? Also whats the do's and dont's when paying commission and security deposit (E.g should it be in cheque or is cash fine?)

Thanks in advance


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

It depends on if you are renting it in your name or your company is renting it for you.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Unless you are renting direct from a developer or large company (eg Abu Dhabi Commercial Properties) then ask for proof that the landlord actually owns the place. He should be able to provide a title deed or sale and purchase agreement. 

Only make out the rent cheque to the person named on the title deed/SPA, never to the agent. Pay their fees with a separate cheque or in cash. There have been a lot of scams with agents letting the same place to multiple parties / without the owner's knowledge etc. mainly a problem in Dubai but it happens in AD too. 

It is the responsibility of the landlord to register with tawtheeq. Agents usually deal with it. Make sure they are ready and able to do this or it will cause you inconvenience eg delay setting up utilities.


----------



## Warold (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Jim


----------

